# 14 week countdown - WSA Single Lift / Total Lift 2nd Dec 12



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Daily Journal for messing around and posting daily updates is called 'lifting like a girl, a strong one' in the main journal section (I can't post a link yet sorry.

Suffix is:

/member-journals-pictures/191345-lifting-like-girl-strong-one.html

I am hoping to keep this short, n' sweet - and see progress to my first EVER strength event / competition. I use that term competition lightly as I am not going to BE any competition I don't think but everyone has to start somewhere.. and I'm starting here. :cool2:



Current weight 180lbs - Working on forgetting that for a bit and working on strength gains, hoping that bodyfat will reduce and muscle mass increase. Recording this elsewhere.

Goal - 2nd December 2012

WSA Welsh Single Lifts, Trebanos

Ideally I'd like to be ready to do a total lift which is a squat, deadlift and chest press to see what the total of the two highest scores are.

I have no real 'goal' at the moment on how much I'll be aiming to lift, but hope that will be come clearer near the time.

Change of gyms today -

Today:

Estimated 20kg for the bar, need to confirm this.

Squat

10kg + bar 1x5

15kg +bar 2x5

20kg +bar 2x5

30kg +bar 1x5

35kg +bar 1x3

Leg Press (proper machine with free weights)

50kg 1x5

90kg 1x5

110kg 3x5 (PB)

Totally thrilled by that, felt like I could've gone heavier but left it at that. 

Box Squats (sat and relaxed on a bench)

20kg 2x5

30kg 3x5

35kg 1x3

Leg Curl

25kg 3x10

Leg Extension

25kg 3x10

Cross Trainer

10 mins cool down

Stretch


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Push:

Chest Press (free weights)

20kg (bar) 5x5

25kg 5x3

28.5kg 1x3

Chest Press (free weight machine)

30kg 5x5

OHP

25kg 5x10

Ab Machine

15kg 2x40

20kg 1x30

Tricep Press (machine)

40kg 5x10

Dips (straight legged)

5x10

Cross Trainer 10 mins - stretching legs.

Hoping to see progress on those chest presses! :whistling:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day

Swimming with the kids - in pool 2 hours

Proper swimming (front crawl) for about 20 mins. Great the girls are more active / swimming now. Only baby still on waterwings. She's all over the place now too. Gone are the days of my being stood still with baby clamped to me. :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Face pulls 3x10

27.5 kg

Face pulls 3x10

31.5kg

Dumbbell Rows

15kg 3x8

Single Dumbbell Rows

20kg 3x8 Left Arm

20kg 3x8 Right Arm

Lat Pull Downs

40kg 3x12

Bicep Curls

15kg 3x12

Barbell Rows (reverse hand for bicep)

20kg 3x8

Deadlift

40kg 1x8

45kg 1x8

50kg 3x8

Face pulls

15kg 2x20

Stretches Dynamic and static

good workout, pleased with the sets and relaxed gym today. I am still very much head down get on with it! lol

Deadlift Session planned for Thursday Evening with 2 others.. will be using chalk for the first time.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadlift - Thursday late updating this

Multiple sets at 40kg (lost count) then

60kg 5x3

70kg 1 rep

2x10 lat pull downs 30kg plus machine

2x4 Assisted pull ups - 5 bars up from bottom (not sure on grade but aim to decrease these).

Work on Form.. no 'hitching' allowed in comp I want to do, so need to unlearn this habit! h34r:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Legs - Saturday (late updating)

Warm up

CrossTrainer

Stretches

Squat

30kg 3x8

50kg 3x10

Leg Press

100kg 3x10

120kg 3x10

Leg Curl

25kg 4x20

Leg Extensions

25kg 3x20

30kg 1x20

Cross Trainer

Stretches


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Weight 179.5 (finally back in the 170's) / 81.4 kg

Need to figure out the weights for the comp - Age is M40 so I'm guessing I'm in that, as I'm 40. And weight 75kg and then 82.5kg So I'm thinking this must be an 'under' this weight?

Lowered my carbs yesterday and again today to between 40 and 80, need to find a balance of around 50 or 60g.

Chest workout tonight

Chest press 20kg

Chest press 25kg 2x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 1x2

So 35kg is my PB and I'm chuffed about it! Really looking forward to moving on, felt great having a spotter and someone to nag me a bit!

Raised bench chest press

25kg 2x10

Reverse Fly (pulley)

36kg 4x10

Flys

15kg 4x12

Assisted pullups (5th plate)

3x8


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tired / down day but worked through it and felt great.

Deadlift session

Warmup

Bar 2x10

40kg 2x10 - form correct

60kg 5x5 - form correct

70kg 3x1 - 2 failed lifts on top of this (I stopped myself as did the knee bends for hitching.. damn my knees). I struggled with my left hand grip hence the three lifts. last one would have been a fail, but only just.

Lock outs from rests (not sure what thats called technically)

60kg 1x10

70kg 1x10

80kg 2x10

Chest Pulls

20kg 2x10

Assisted pull ups (close grip)

1x8 6 bar from bottom

assited pull ups (wide grip)

1x5 5 bars from bottom

barbell rows

30kg 3x10

Reverse grip

30kg 2x10


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lock outs from rests - is this rack pulls?

you have the oly bar a little higher on the pins so you can pull from just below the knee opposed to the shin?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Lock outs from rests - is this rack pulls?
> 
> you have the oly bar a little higher on the pins so you can pull from just below the knee opposed to the shin?


Sorry only just seeing this (came in to update) yeah, rack pulls.. but I have the bar above the knee for lockout practice.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ok.. Catch up post - had a week of being down through PMDD (mood disorder),

*8.9.12*

bar warm ups

30kg 3x5

35kg 2x3

inclined bench press

25kg 3x5

Lockouts

15kg 4x10

Flys

15kg

4x10

*10.9.12*

Squats - aim low low low

20kg Good Mornings 3x20

Low Squats

20kg 3x10

30kg 3x8

Stretches (low squat position held for 30 seconds x 5)

Leg press

Straight foot

100kg 1x10

120kg 2x10

150kg 2x10

Angled foot (45 degree's to work inner thigh)

100kg 4x10

120kg 3x8

Box Squats (fast)

20kg 1x20

30kg 2x20

40kg 2x20

*13.9.12*

*
*



JaneN40 said:


> Being brave.. posting vids here, hate them with a passion!
> 
> First is a 'bad lift' from the point of view that I do my knee bend.. but this is 80kg so a PB.
> 
> ...


*14.9.12*

Chest press

20kg 1x10

30kg 2x8

Failed 35kg today though.. guess that is it being on the back of deadlift session (?)

Lateral raises

10kg 3x10

Dumbbell Press

10kg 3x10

Bicep Curls

20kg 2x10

Head Crusher

10kg 2x10

Single arm rows

10kg each arm

2x12

Barbell Rows

15kg 2x20

Clean and Press

20kg 3x10

Cable back pulls (seated / row type)

40kg 2x10

Pull ups (assisted - 6 plates up)

2x10

Dips

Bench dips 2x10

Assisted dips (6 plates up)

2x10

Cardio

Cross trainer 15mins

Current Weight 81.6 KG


----------

